# Betta Drawing!



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi betta peeps! I know there is alot of theese threads on the forum but alot of people seem to like their bettas drawn in different styles so here i am posting this new thread so people can get their bettas drawn in my style!

I do my bettas in three different art medias

Watercolor

acrylic paints

Colored pencil

digital art ( which i really stink at )

and pastells


tell me which type of drawing you want and i will get to work on it! I can't wait to get some requests! 

Sorry for no example. I dont have any good pictures. all of them are from when I was like ten!


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you draw Inkblot with Watercolor?


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruri Lesavka said:


> Can you draw Inkblot with Watercolor?



Of course I will! He is so beautiful!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you draw Gia in watercolor? I have a lot of pics of her in my album


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do bruce?


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

I can do all of yours!


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Im finished with Inkbot! I hope you like him!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make me a water color of a Blue Marble HM boy? A DTHM please? Its kinda my dream fish! lol!

And, maybe if you like, an acrylic of Tigger or nez?


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> Can you make me a water color of a Blue Marble HM boy? A DTHM please? Its kinda my dream fish! lol!
> 
> And, maybe if you like, an acrylic of Tigger or nez?




of course


----------



## Ruri Lesavka (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta Bug said:


> Im finished with Inkbot! I hope you like him!


Thank you! It's lovely


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruri Lesavka said:


> Thank you! It's lovely


Im happy you like him!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really want to be a bother or anything, because I know you are really busy, but could you draw my Mr. Jingles? Please and thank you! Please take your time! If you do get around to it, please message me and tell me when you're done! Thanks! Here's the picture.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if you have the time can you draw between these two ( i don know which one)
here is luna:







i know the camera is bad i will descirbe her she a black body, red fins with blue rays.

then here is a HMPK (has no name):







his body is actually blue with a green sheen.

you could pick the easiest drawing utensil ( but i will like pastels though but it's ok if u don't want to)
thx if you can =]]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BettaBug has been banned.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

why was bettabug banned?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Betta Bug was rude to several people including moderators.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you meant A.K.A midnight betta?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I knew it


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

dang it i wanted her to draw my fishie


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

me too D=


----------

